# Cruise Ship Order Book



## fred henderson

At 31 December 2005 the following cruise ships were on order, world-wide: -

Carnival Group:

AIDA
Ship 659; Meyer Weft, Germany, 68,500 tons, 2,030 pax, delivery 2007, 315m Euro.
Ship 660; Meyer Weft, Germany, 68,500 tons, 2,030 pax, delivery 2008, 315m Euro.
Ship 661; Meyer Weft, Germany, 68,500 tons, 2,030 pax, delivery 2009, 315m Euro.
CARNIVAL CRUISE LINES
Carnival Freedom; Fincantieri, Italy, 110,239 tons, 2,974 pax, delivery 2007, $500m.
Conquest Class 2; Fincantieri, Italy, 110,239 tons, 2,974 pax, delivery 2008, 485m. Euro.
New design; Fincantieri, Italy, 130,000 tons, 3,608 pax, delivery 2009, 560m Euro.
COSTA
Costa Concordia; Fincantieri, Italy, 112,000 tons, 3,004 pax, delivery 2006, 450m Euro.
Costa Serena; Fincantieri, Italy, 112,000 tons, 3,004 pax, delivery 2007, 475m Euro.
Concordia Class, Fincantieri, Italy, 112,000 tons, 3004 pax, delivery 2009, 485m Euro.
CUNARD
Queen Victoria; Fincantieri, Italy, 90,000 tons, 1,850 pax, delivery 2007, 340m Euro+$95m.
HOLLAND AMERICA
Noordam; Fincantieri, Italy, 84,000 tons, 1,968 pax, delivery 2006, $405m.
New Panamax; Fincantieri, 86,000 tons, 2044 pax, delivery 2008, $450m.
P&O CRUISES
Ventura, Fincantieri, Italy, 112,894 tons, 3,114 pax, delivery 2008, 485m Euro.
PRINCESS
Crown Princess; Fincantieri, Italy, 112,894 tons, 3,114 pax, delivery 2006, $500m.
Empress Princess; Fincantieri, Italy, 112,894 tons, 3,114 pax, delivery 2007, $525m.
Emerald Class; Fincantieri, Italy, 116,000 tons, 3,100 pax, delivery 2008, $570m.

Carnival Group total: 16 Ships, 1,606,660 tons, 42,962 lower berths, $8,115 million.


RCI Group

CELEBRITY
Ship 675; Meyer Weft, Germany, 117,000 tons, 2,850 pax, delivery 2008, $640.
ROYAL CARIBBEAN
Freedom of the Seas; Kvaerner, Finland, 158,000 tons, 3,600 pax, delivery 2006, $609m.
Freedom Class 2; Kvaerner, Finland, 158,000 tons, 3,600 pax, delivery 2007, $575m.
Freedom Class 2; Kvaerner, Finland, 158,000 tons, 3,600 pax, delivery 2008, $575m.

RCI Group total: 4 Ships, 591,000 tons, 13,650 lower berths, $2,399 million.


Star Group

NORWEGIAN CRUISE LINE
Pride of Hawaii; Meyer Werft, Germany, 93,502 tons, 2,376 pax, delivery 2006. 356m Euro.
Ship 669; Meyer Werft, Germany, 93,502 tons, 2,376 pax, delivery 2007. 390m Euro.
Ship 670; Meyer Werft, Germany, 93,502 tons, 2,376 pax, delivery 2007. $510m.

Star group total: 3 Ships, 280,506 tons, 7,128 lower berths, $1,132 million.


Mediterranean Shipping Corporation

MSC Musica; Ch l’Atlantique, France, 90,000 tons, 2,550 pax, delivery 2006, 360m Euro
MSC Orchestra; Ch l’Atlantique, France, 90,000 tons, 2,550 pax, delivery 2007, 360m Euro
New design, Ch l’Atlantique, France, 133,500 tons, 3,300 pax, delivery 2008, 550m Euro
New design, Ch l’Atlantique, France, 133,500 tons, 3,300 pax, delivery 2009, 550m Euro

MSC total: 4 Ships, 447,000 tons, 11,700 lower berths, $2,184 million.
(Note values are industry estimates, as MSC has not disclosed contract values)


INDUSTRY TOTAL: 27 Ships, 2,925,166 tons, 75,440 lower berths, $13,830 million.


Fred


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Fred

Very interesting. Each of these vessels have a passenger "capacity" of 2 - 3,600 ish. This seems to be the new "Costa del.." way of taking a holiday. As far as am concerned, no thank you! On a professional level, am thinking nightmare scenario if any of these boats have to be evacuated. (Thumb) 

Regards

CED


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Thanks for this update Fred. 
Quite an amazing list of cruise ships to be built showing that the holiday pattern of a lot of people have moved from 2 weeks being lazy on the beach in Alicante to a fortnight trip in luxury on the high seas.


----------



## flyer682

Well I know which I prefer. One can still be lazy, but have a different view every day.


----------



## Doug Rogers

Fascinating stuff Fred, you are making me want to run away to sea again!!..to quote one very very very old advertisement..ah but thats ok cos I am very very very old!!.
Cheers...


----------



## fred henderson

Doug Rogers said:


> Fascinating stuff Fred, you are making me want to run away to sea again!!..to quote one very very very old advertisement..ah but thats ok cos I am very very very old!!.
> Cheers...


You will be the officer this time Doug, instead of the little boy in the advert.

Fred (*))


----------



## m.diclemente

*2 new ships ordered from Costa.*

Costa ordered 2 more cruise ships (azipod type) to Fincantieri Monfalcone.


----------

